# EMPRO Essentials MicroMix



## thompwa (Aug 26, 2019)

Curious is anyone has used any of this stuff. I dropped by my local Ewing and ended up finding this 2.5gal / $40. Just put some down this week for the first time.

Felt like a great deal for everything that's in it.


----------



## CarolinaCuttin (Sep 6, 2019)

That's a heck of a deal for 2.5 gal of all those micros. I love glucoheptonates, but it doesn't appear there is any chelation for for any of the other nutrients apart from the iron and zinc sulfate. I wish they would have put some citric acid in there to chelate the rest.

Not a huge deal, just know that whatever doesn't get absorbed by the leaf before the spray gets watered in might get bound up in the soil.


----------



## iFisch3224 (Jun 11, 2018)

My local SiteOne has something very similar via Lesco brand for $28 for 2.5gal but I don't believe it has iron. Which is fine, I get my iron from FEature 6-0-0.

https://www.siteone.com/en/p/571636


----------



## bigmks (May 22, 2018)

I agree feature is better but not in stock. There is a clone called main event I believe.


----------



## iFisch3224 (Jun 11, 2018)

bigmks said:


> I agree feature is better but not in stock. There is a clone called main event I believe.


That's it.

And Main Event is the clone, correct. It's $20 as well, but I'm not sure what S&H is. I still have two bags from last year I haven't used so I'll get to use them this year. And there's a few distributors locally; I'm going to call and see if they can order me some/case that I can share with the folks here, if I'm able to get a case.


----------



## bigmks (May 22, 2018)

iFisch3224 said:


> bigmks said:
> 
> 
> > I agree feature is better but not in stock. There is a clone called main event I believe.
> ...


Cool let me know I want some.


----------



## iFisch3224 (Jun 11, 2018)

bigmks said:


> iFisch3224 said:
> 
> 
> > bigmks said:
> ...


Definitely; but I'm not having high hopes - based on what's been going on with inventory (which I wasn't aware of until I came back here)


----------



## TShir23 (Oct 4, 2018)

I got some of the 16-0-4 Thrive. Haven't put any down yet . The whole line up looks pretty good.


----------

